# SMALL STUDIO FLASH PHOTOGRAPHY SETUP - What do I need?



## OCDude (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a digital Canon SLR camera and am deciding what to get to achieve portraits similar to below. I have more of a video background and tried continuous lighting and didn't like the results too much. I'm more used to shooting in natural light, so I'm at a loss on what equipment I would need for flash photography. I'm planning on shooting in my home living room.

I have a Lowel light kit for video pictured here. Can I use any of these:






What exactly do I need for flash photography...(e.g. do I need 3 flashbulbs, an attachment to the camera?) Do I need to get stands? Also, what kind of background set up should I get to get similar shots to the ones below?

http://wiwibloggs.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/Didrik-Solli-Tangen.jpg 
http://www.mtv.com/shared/promoimag...am/flipbook_112007/cr_ben_ritter/_MG_7953.jpg
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_rmhu8Ms6V...ABA/6FiIB-oozQE/s320/tom-brady-wet-Tshirt.jpg


----------



## bazooka (Mar 31, 2011)

You could replicate those shots with 2 or 3 speedlights and a diffuser (umbrella or softbox). It's a good idea to have a stand for every light, but not necessary. If you're in a dark studio, the build in optical trigger should be fine. You need to decide on a budget though.

You already have stands and an umbrella... hotshoe mounts will probably fit right on top of your stands. They're about $10 - $20. Midwest photo has a good basic umbrella/hotshoe adapter. You could probably get pretty close with the lights you have, but the benefit of having a strobe (besides portability) is that it's incredibly fast so you can use shutter speed to adjust ambient light level and strobe power to adjust intensity.  With constant lights, you only have one 'plane' of light so you cannot make any adjustments at the camera other than total exposure.


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 31, 2011)

What's your budget?

If you're shooting in a studio environment and aren't going to be away from a power outlet, skip the speed light suggestion and look at som larger studio lights like Alien Bee monolights or a pack and head system.

You can do every single one of those shots with a gray background. Overexpose it to turn it white, under expose it to turn it black. You can add gels to your background lights to change the background color.

Depending on your budget, you can look at Alien Bee, Elinchrom, Bowens, Dynalite, Speeodtron, Profoto, Broncolor, etc...


----------



## KmH (Mar 31, 2011)

Most photography forum rules/regs and copyright law don't let us post photos we don't own the copyright to. Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum FAQ

But, we can link to photo we don't own without violating any rules or federal laws (copyright).

Copyright is important to photographers and other creatives. Please respect other's intellectual property by getting permission from them.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 31, 2011)

Spend time first, not money.  Head down to your local library and pick the shelves clean of books on studio lighting.  This is a HUGE topic, and since you need to crawl before you try and run.  When you have specific questions, we can provide lots of help, but until you've learned a little more on your own...


----------



## thebutler4 (Mar 31, 2011)

I bought this setup and so far I like them. They are not alien bees by any means but for the price they are perfect for my studio lighting .. 

PHOTOGRAPHY 1180W STUDIO FLASH LIGHTING KIT WITH BOOM - eBay (item 200510715526 end time Apr-17-11 23:18:46 PDT)

(Side note: Hope its OK to post e-bay in here if not I meant no disrespect)


----------



## KmH (Mar 31, 2011)

Its about copyright law, not forum rules/regs. The copyright to photos on e-bay belongs to someone. If you are not the copyright owner, link to it.

Photographers scream bloody murder if some infringes *their* copyright, but many seem to have no problem at all infringing someone else's copyright.

160+ countries have signed the Berne Convention, essentially making copyright protection world-wide.


----------



## OCDude (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the responses! It's a small shoot, so the budget I'm going for is around $100 - $300. I might look into getting some used equipment.

The hotshoe mounts sound like a great idea since I already have the stands and all.

Any recommendations on an affordable background set with stands and everything? And speed light, studio light, slave light suggestions?

Thanks again!


----------



## Stryker (Apr 1, 2011)

Dont forget to buy a light meter.  It gives you the recommended exposure settings for every shot.  A very important tool for your studio setup and a Sekonic L-358 would be reasonable


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 1, 2011)

OCDude said:


> Thanks a lot for the responses! It's a small shoot, so the budget I'm going for is around $100 - $300. I might look into getting some used equipment.
> 
> The hotshoe mounts sound like a great idea since I already have the stands and all.
> 
> ...



You _might_ be able to find 3 used speedlights for that price, but then you need triggers, modifiers, etc... It would be pushing it trying to do any photography like the photos you posted with two and at the upper limit of your budget, you're not going to be able to get a background, stand, lights, triggers, and modifier you need to do that. You need a more realistic budget. Try $1000.


----------



## JimCoventry (Apr 1, 2011)

OCDude said:


> I have a digital Canon SLR camera and am deciding what to get to achieve portraits similar to below. I have more of a video background and tried continuous lighting and didn't like the results too much. I'm more used to shooting in natural light, so I'm at a loss on what equipment I would need for flash photography. I'm planning on shooting in my home living room.
> 
> I have a Lowel light kit for video pictured here. Can I use any of these:
> 
> What exactly do I need for flash photography...


 
You are used to shooting in "natural light" The difference between natural mlight and the light you have in the kit you own is only the color of the light which can be taken care of with white balance.

I own all sorts of studio strobe lighting and often opt for continuous... specially for moody stuff.

Buy a shoot through umbrella and use that in lieu of a softbox, and use your umbrella light backed off for fill. You'll be able to shoot wide open and still be around 125 or 60th which is plenty fast for hand held... or use your tripod.

Why spend money you do not need to spend?


----------

